# Hi - Newbie looking for advice



## SSL_13 (6 mo ago)

Just a quick message to Say Hi!

Am a Newbie here, looking to engage with everyone and learn about the transition into a "prosumer" machine.

I have worked my way "up" from a nespresso, Delonghi ECAM 370+, SageBES875UK and now would like to take the step to a "true coffee experience".


I think I am ready to buy a grinder and espresso machine and am waiting for the right deal to pop up. I have a sub £1000 budget and hoping to wait for the right deal to pop up to hopefully get both.


From what I have been reading/ research I think I have narrowed it down to the below grinders (they say buy once and buy correct?) 

Baratza Sette 270/ Wi
Iberital MC2 Coffee Grinder
Nemox Lux
Sage Smart Grinder Pro
Eureka Mignon Specialita / Oro
Niche Zero

With regards to the Espresso Machines, I think I like the convenience of a single/dual boiler machine compared to a h/e. I will probably be making 4-6 coffee's daily with up to 8/10 on weekends when I may have family/friends over. I know you can use switches to aid heat up time however I'd like to know I can make coffee within 5mins of turning the machine on.

Factors important to me:


Time to make/ ease of use
Temperature control (I do like my coffee hot compared to others)
Ability to steam milk efficiently/function easily for a "newbie"(would like to get into latte art)
Relatively compact
Inbuilt water tank


Thanks in advance and looking forward to discussions and any advice!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

depends on your budget but if you can get to a bianca and a niche you're set for life, bianca is warm in around 20 mins, you will struggle wit a 5 min warm up on most machines


----------



## SSL_13 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the comment, is there any Bianca specifically?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Lelit Bianca V3 Dual Boiler Espresso Machine - Bella Barista


The Bianca is the flagship domestic espresso machine from Lelit. Since the Bianca launch in 2018 it has fast become one of the best selling dual boiler espresso machines here at Bella Barista. The Italian-designed and built dual boiler espresso machine allows you to control flow, adjust pressure...




www.bellabarista.co.uk


----------



## SSL_13 (6 mo ago)

Many thanks! that is expensive but probably worth it !!! maybe one for a few years


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

What's your budget, what you're asking for in espresso sadly costs a fair chunk usually


----------



## SSL_13 (6 mo ago)

I had budgeted approx £850-£1k for both a used Espresso machine and grinder.


----------



## coff33_life (5 mo ago)

The Sage grinder is basically what you've already got in your sage machine . I use a niche , but one you left out is the DF64 )


----------

